# Does she look like a full blood Nigerian Dwarf?



## Jewls819 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got this little girl about 2 weeks ago and the people did not know much about her because she was bought for thier daughter at Christmas by her grandfather.  THey had been keeping her in a dog kennel all by herself.  She seemed very health good eye color and all but her hooves were terribly overgrown.  I brought her home anyway.  Clipped her feet and she is doing great.  I just dont have a clue as to how old she is.  The grandfather said she was a dwarf and she certainly looks like one to me.  What do yall think?  Reguardless she is super sweet and mine now ;-).


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Could be but something about the shape of the horns makes me not 100% sure.  Maybe get a few more shots of her head?  No matter though, she is pretty.


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are 3 more.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure.

She is pretty though.  Nice color.

How tall is she at the withers? 

She doesn't look very old though


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

I keep looking at her head shape and horn setting.  I am still not sure she is 100% ND.  If you can check her teeth, you could get some idea of how old she is.


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 11, 2013)

She is about 18".  She is a little taller than my other two does that are nig/pyg crosses and very close to my bucks size he is a pyg/nig cross too.  I think she is rather young too.  I am just so glad to have found her, whatever she is she is beautiful.  She reminds me of a mini Deer.  
This is Jesco he is about a year old pictured with her. 




This is Honey Bee.  She looks most like a pygmy out of all of them.




This is Pricsilla I have her in a different pen right now with her kids so I have not compaired them yet.


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I keep looking at her head shape and horn setting.  I am still not sure she is 100% ND.  If you can check her teeth, you could get some idea of how old she is.


About her teeth...what do I look for?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 11, 2013)

I know these are sheep, but it's still the same principle... The middle pair of incisors is replaced first with permanent teeth and every year they lose another pair of incisors on the outside of the previous pair of incisors lost to replace.

Lamb. Notice how all the teeth are roughly the same width and height.





Yearling. Notice how wide & tall the two middle teeth are.





1 & a half lol - notice how the second pair of incisors is only half way developed...there's one permanent and one baby.





'almost' 2 years. The baby tooth in the previous pic was lost and the permanent tooth is almost all the way in.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever she is she is very cute!

As for the teeth pictures......Love them!  I may be weird but I have always found that interesting and your pictures are great!


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 12, 2013)

Very sweet looking doe... Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 12, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> http://www.sheepandgoat.com/Images/teeth.gif
> 
> I know these are sheep, but it's still the same principle... The middle pair of incisors is replaced first with permanent teeth and every year they lose another pair of incisors on the outside of the previous pair of incisors lost to replace.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for this!  So useful!!!


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 12, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> Very sweet looking doe... Congratulations on your new addition!


Thank you!


----------



## meme (Apr 12, 2013)

For some reason, I see some alpine in there somewhere. Very cute, regardless.


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok...so I looked at her teeth and her two front ones are just growing in.  From what I have read that means she is around 12 months old?


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 12, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> For some reason, I see some alpine in there somewhere. Very cute, regardless.


I would be happy with that too!


----------



## cindyg (Apr 13, 2013)

None of my Nigi does have horns so I don't know what they should look like, but she does look ND, so maybe just a bit of something else.  I agree with everyone else, she sure is pretty.


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would like to have hornless goats but this is a compromise between me and my husband.  He think goats should have horns.  I have looked up nigerians with horns on google.  SO HARD to find.  Thank you for all the input.  I am kinda convinced she is but until I breed her and see that udder compaired to my nig/pyg crosses I dont know.  Being a new goat owner has been such a rewarding experience.  We both cant wait to get home everyday to spend time with them.  I already have my first doe in milk and she is already letting me feel around and milk her a bit but her two kids are taking most of her milk.  I may separating them at night so I can milk her in the mornings.  They are 3 1/2 weeks old and very plump little guys.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 13, 2013)

She reminds me of my mini-alpines (nigerian/alpine crossed to make this breed).


----------

